# Corsair Carbide 200R



## Darksaber (Nov 25, 2012)

Corsair continues to move down the price range ladder to offer cases for every budget. The Carbide 200R is the most affordable case from Corsair yet, but still manages to impress with a simple but very effective feature set.

*Show full review*


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 26, 2012)

Darksaber...

I just wanted to drop in and say that I've always loved your reviews.  Your pictures are excellent...don't change a thing.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  When will Corsair finally get a mini-itx case in production.  I'll give it to them that they're definitely going in the right direction...smaller, but I'll be sporting a pc on my retina before these gentlemen get off their duffs.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 26, 2012)

I like it a lot. I have the 550d which is just a bigger badder better more silence oriented version of this. I would totally recommend this case to anyone.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 26, 2012)

Just finished a build in the 200R a little bit ago, and it is a great value case by Corsair. They were offering a rebate on the case a couple weeks ago where the total price was only something like $30 which puts it in competition with other great entry level cases like NZXTs Source lineup. 

I think the 2.5" drive bay setup was a great idea- easily my favorite feature of the case. As a previous 300R, 500R, and 650D owner I think Corsair did an excellent job balancing features and cost. Seems like the only thing Corsair is missing is a mITX offering- maybe one in the Carbide or Obsidian line is soon to come?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice little case, Might use it to upgrade my friends Concert lighting system.


----------



## tacosRcool (Dec 26, 2012)

I like this case. But I ended up going for the NZXT Source 210 Elite case for my brother's build. It ended up being a lot cheaper


----------



## LTUGamer (Dec 26, 2012)

I would pay just 40 eur for this. Now it costs 60...


----------



## Mnemonicman (Dec 26, 2012)

Got this case last week for $65 CDN. Then installed a watercooling setup. Tons of fun that was. Will fit a 360mm radiator if you cut out the hard drive bays and most of the 5.25" bays.


----------



## mypg0306 (Dec 27, 2012)

Great case with great value.


----------



## Rockfella.killswitch (Dec 27, 2012)

This case is a good basic case for home users. Now they should come up with 100R itx boards


----------



## Hood (Mar 15, 2013)

Corsair bashers must have deeper issues in their lives than the choice of cases.  As everyone should know, Corsair components are consistently high quality and built with enthusiasts in mind.  They also have, hands down, the best customer support on the planet.  It's a fairly common practice for them to send you a new case or whatever and not even ask for the old one back, saving you the trouble of packing & shipping it off.  Try that with any other company and they'll laugh in your face.  Corsair haters should take a good look in the mirror.


----------



## Hood (Mar 15, 2013)

*Corsair 100R?*



Rockfella.killswitch said:


> This case is great basic case for home users. Now they should come up with 100R itx boards



Brilliant idea!  I wonder if they thought of that segment yet?  When they do, it will be awesome, I'll bet.  I also wonder what's the delay in getting the 900D to market, it should be widely available by now.
http://www.corsair.com/900d


----------



## Rockfella.killswitch (Nov 2, 2013)

They'll soon come up with what you said 


Hood said:


> Brilliant idea! I wonder if they thought of that segment yet?  When they do, it will be awesome, I'll bet.  I also wonder what's the delay in getting the 900D to market, it should be widely available by now.
> http://www.corsair.com/900d


----------

